# Replacing spark plug boot or wire Tecumseh H60 Engin Ariens 10m6d



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

The boot on my spark plug wire isn't clipping onto the spark plug. This is on a 10m6d with a 6hp H60 Tecumseh engine. I tried squeezing the metal clip with pliers but it won't hold after pressing the boot onto the plug one time. The rubber on the boot is cracked and worn out too.

Can I just replace the boot with a new one from auto parts store? If I wanted to change out the whole wire what is involved?

Thanks


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, you can just get a new tip and boot from the auto store or just get one like this...
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=330687659009

Otherwise you have to pull the shroud and change the coil. Not worth it if you only need to redo the tip in my opinion.


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Yes, you can just get a new tip and boot from the auto store or just get one like this...
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=330687659009
> 
> Otherwise you have to pull the shroud and change the coil. Not worth it if you only need to redo the tip in my opinion.


I stopped by the dealer this morning and got a Tecumseh spark plug boot similar to the above link. I had a question on how to crimp the connector onto the end of the wire.

My understanding is that there is the outer sheath, insulator, and then conductive inner core. Instructions for DIY spark plug wires here. suggest exposing the inner core wire, folding it back towards the outer sheath, and crimp the terminal around the sheath and folded back inner core (see below)









When I'd removed the original boot that was cracked and the terminal that was not staying tight onto the plug, it didn't look to be done this well.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

NGK makes a nifty plug boot. screws on to.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Slide the new boot onto the wire before installing the terminal. Automobiles use carbon core wire (resistor type), small engines use copper core wire and there is no need to strip the insulation back. If the terminal has a small spear point, squeeze it onto the wire and use pliers to gently form the terminal ears around the cable, slide the boot over it and your done.


----------

